# Acticon Neosphincter/Artificial Bowel Sphincter (ABS)



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Its from the Michigan Bowel Control Program:It is used in patients with fecal incontenace. An Overview can be found at http://www.med.umich.edu/1libr/aha/umabs.htmA more detailed list is at http://www.visitams.com/search_results.asp...p;x=10&y=15Its rather new, and Idon't really know that much about it. Any Suggestions?


----------

